
Ask HN: Turkey has GitHub, dropbox etc. blocked. What is a good VPN to be using? - throwawayx010
obviously doing any kind of work in this country is pretty hard, so which VPN services are decent and secure? any personal experiences? please share, thanks. I haven&#x27;t seen any recommendations in their respective threads.
======
atmosx
I use Torguard which features exit nodes in +80 countries for ~ 60/year. I use
it with openvpn[1].

That said, I'm not sure if it will work in case because I've noticed that some
websites block at least 2/3 of the exit nodes. So I guess that there's an IP
list of shared exit nodes for all if not most VPN providers. Even if it
doesn't exist is really easy to create by creating one account per VPN
provider.

Torguard supposedly doesn't track/keep logs and hides your IP in IPv4/6 when
torrenting. There's a tool to check if you are leaking packets which show your
real IP through torrents.

In your case (Turkey) I'd go for a single VPS instance and setup an OpenVPN
server, it takes 10 minutes to do so... Chances are that the VPS will never
get blocked, I can't say the same for VPN's exit nodes.

[1] [https://www.convalesco.org/articles/2015/06/08/raspberry-
pi-...](https://www.convalesco.org/articles/2015/06/08/raspberry-pi-seedbox-
with-transmission-and-torguard/)

------
mtmail
I used [https://privatepackets.io/](https://privatepackets.io/) to setup my
own server while in Turkey.

The HN search has a couple of recent 'best VPN' discussion threads
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=best%20vpn&sort=byPopularity&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=best%20vpn&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

